# 16' rear plow?



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

On another thread, it was mentioned about having a 16' expanding rear plow on an F350 PSD. Is that a misprint? If not, it seems that would be something my 3500 could handle and be worth me at least knowing about. I thought anything that big would be a pusher and need a tractor.

How much does it weigh?

Not intending this as a commercial, just information to keep on file.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Not a Misprint*

The blade wieghs about 750lbs. When the plow is closed it's length is 8', each wing is 4' in length, so basically the end plates open 4' on each side creating the 16'.

It has 2 lift cylinders, and 4 lift arms ( 2 + 4 = 6 lifting and stabilizing points).

It's has a quick attachment similar to the BOSS RT3, with a couple of mods.

All Hydraulics are located in a DeeZee toolbox in the bed run by a 13hp Honda Horizontal shaft, electric start engine driving a 6 gallon a minute Lamboghini hydro pump @ 2100psi, utilizing a custom made solinoid valve manifold.

Very tricked out.

I have a control box with six switches:

First switch controls up/down, left/right (Meyer Slick Stick)
Second switch controls left wing front/out/in
Third switch controls right wing front/outin
Fourth switch controls back blade up/down
Fifth switch controls left wing rear out/in
Six switch controls right wing rear out/in.

I aslo have switches in the box to sart and throttle Honda engine, for back up lights, and strobe lights

All neatly in one harness and one box mounted to my center console.

I know Diesel truck gas engine running plows, sounds crazy, but I couldn't find a small enough Diesel engine to run the plows.

Pictures will be here soon.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

These people make one..... and I've seen it up close... nice unit...

ExtendaPlow
Hudsonville, Michigan 49426
616-896-0277 (phone)
616-896-1475 (fax)

Their literature doesn't show a web site..... but if you call them, I know they'll send you some information (and nice pictures)...


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Plow*

It's not an Extenda-Plow.

It is a SwingWing, made right here in Grand Rapids, Michigan, designed and developed by Carl Mast who owns Meadowgreen Inc.

It was the best design on the market. Cost about $9000.00 installed.

Best plow I have ever used.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Jon,

Yanmar makes a 4.5 hp plus a 10 hp diesel engine, and Duetz makes a 16 hp diesel, for future reference.


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

Lamboghini or Lambordini?

I have Blade Runner Mowers with Lambordini Diesels (they make pumps too) and Bondioli pumps.

roller rockers, nice engines, smooth running. they have small diesels as well.

Allied Construction in St. Louis is the Importer.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Hey Jon

I see from the 8611 thread that you have your digital camera now. Can you post a few pics of the 350 with the Blizzard / Swingwing combo for us ?

Have you had any problems with the new setup now that weve actually had a couple weeks of plowing to try it out?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*16' Rear Plow*

Tom,

Haven't shot any photo's yet. Most pics are shot with friends camera.

Will be taking some soon for a show I entered the truck in.

I'll get them out soon.

Haven't had any problems thus far, need more snow to play with.

I will post some pics of other trucks with the SwingWing.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Doctordo (Dec 13, 2001)

Sounds like your truck better have agood set of berries to push that rig.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*16' Rear plow*

The truck has the new 6.0 PowerStroke.

Does the trick.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I've got some free time in the next day or two, maybe I can get down to the shop where you work and check it out personally. I'll get some pics to post on here for the "out of towners" !


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Plow*

Patience is a virtue.

Good things come to those who wait.

We'll get the pics to you soon Tom.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Jon-

What is the front axel rating on that truck, and how much does that 8611 blade set up weigh ? I am thinking it was in the neighborhood of 1400 lbs, wasn't it ? Will the front of the 350 handle that with the diesel ?

I think Steve, who you met the other day, is interested in that same setup. We are going to come down to check yours out this week to see how it handles it , and I think he might trade up soon.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Answers*

The front axle rating for the truck is 5200 lbs. and 6830 on the rear.

The Blizzard 8611 wieghs 1470 (complete).

But my truck has the 810 remember.

Also, the wife drives the truck to and from here work (to keep milage down), but I will ask if I can steal it.

Other wise the truck stays in an heated environment.

We'll have a full Website very soon to see the plow, and see it in action very soon.

Be patient.

I'll see if I can speed up the site on the "SwingWing plow".

I know how interested you are.

Thanks.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I was mistaken , I thought you had the 8611


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*control box*

please include a picture of the control box.

thanks

John


----------



## greenquestlawn (Feb 1, 2001)

Sounds like the one I ran at a LC in Grand Rapids, I know what you mean about the switches, alot of things to get used to. I had a 
remote starter switch
Throttle switch
Up and down for the back blade
each wing had a switch to extend
up/down for front
switch for each wing out/in on the boss front blade.

All in one box.



This is the only pic I have since I do not work there any more, some of you may recognize the truck or company.

Plowed a heck of alot of snow.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*Celebration cinema*

Kinda off topic, but I saw a guy this weekend, after a 6" event, doing the whole lot with single truck, looked like 8 foot blade. Sure coulda used a back blade like this, at least a bigger plow on the front.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Greenquest, did you ever catch anything like a light pole or hydrant or curb and tweak the wings of the back blade a little? If so, how did you get the wing back in so you can go down the road?

I'm also curious to know if any body has done a time study showing how fast the payback is on a $9000-$11,000 back plow is, also figuring in the repair and rebuilding costs when you do catch something and tweak it. 

My biggest concern with these types of back blades is the fact that they are sticking out 4' on each side BEHIND you. I think that it is only a matter of time before you hit something with one of these types of plows. I run a 12' on our JCB 212 with a 14' Daniels and I know how many times I have come close to ripping off bumpers on cars and I have cought a boulder and a cconcrete pillar with ours. The nice thing about our 12' is all you have to do to remove it is, pull the hinge pin and remove the bar that holds it in place. 

I think 16' back plows are a good concept, I just don't know if they are worth the extra money and time when something is hit.


----------



## greenquestlawn (Feb 1, 2001)

Well if you must know......yes I did grab a bumper with the back blade. We put them flags in the middle so I could see when the wings were together. I was coming around some cars, was heading twords them and going to swing past them (hard to explain) but the one wing was 4" out and guess what, I barely grabbed the bumper, of course if it was in I would have missed it. Needless to say by the time that big 450 came to a stop (and i was not going fast at all) but I had swung the back end of the truck (the one I hit) into the car next to it... 

That time it did not cause any damage to the plow. but it was a firm reminder to Double check if the wings were in.

Now the year after I quit someone hit something and bent a wing back. I believe they ripped it almost off so there was not much to take apart to get the wing off. 

I will say it was a huge increase for me in plow production. I added about 25% more to my route with no extra time. On the light snow it was faster with the added plowing. I would exten the back blade and scoop the front and make 16' passes across the lot. It was also the condo machiene, I was in charge of pulling all the drives at some condo's. I think it was 158 drives 1/2 were 4 spaces, the rest were double drives, and I kept two trucks busy pushing up my piles and pulled them all in just over an hour. 

Think a double drive was done in one pass. Back up to garage, drop the plow, pull out and on to the next.

Would I ever buy one...heck no, but it was fun to run it.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Does it angle at all ?

Would be nice for those huge parking lots if you could make long 16 ft runs windrowing it to one side.


----------



## greenquestlawn (Feb 1, 2001)

No it does not angle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Would I ever buy one...heck no, but it was fun to run it.

IMO, I think that says it all.


----------



## Mulder's OPE (Sep 26, 2002)

*Hey Mark*

Mark, don't you run an expandable plow on your trucks?


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

*swing wing backblade*

greenquestlawn is talking about an extenda blade i believe its called. It is basically two back blades stuck together and the back one is cut in half and slides out each side on greased rails so the cylinder has to move the length the plow does. On the swing wing the wings on the side of the moldboard swing out using much smaller shorter and thus faster cylinders which you can see in Jon Geer's thread.

greenquest- 158 drives in a little over an hour - like over 2 a minute in an f450. that is what i call haulin. what tires did you have? has anyone tried putting 350 wheels (since you can get bridgestone winter dueler and nokian hacepelitas in that size) on a 450-550 (I don't know any good 19 inch snow tires)?

fastjonny did you look across the street from celebration at knapps corner meijers? I thought they had a pretty sweet system there.

The swing wing is very good for parking lots. One wing open halfway an the other opened all the way. You can drag a lot of snow to the pile and it doesn't make big windrows. I have heard people here talking about making a backblade that angles. IMO it won't work since when you put downpressure on the blade and it's angled it will steer the truck. I would never buy and extenda-blade setup but i think the swing wing is a very good plow. Jon Geer says it's the best plow he ever used and he is a blizzard plow dealer. Right now I think the price is way too high.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Yeah Mark, don't you run an extendable plow on yours ? It seems like its similar to the one in the other post ?




I dont think fastjohnny was talking about our area, dilly ol boy, he's from around St. Joe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tom, yes we do run an extendable plow, very much like the one in the picture from the other thread. That's why I was wondering if Mulder's OPE (aka Jon Geer) had permission to use that picture.

I'm wondering what else these extendable\swing wing plows do to the frame of the truck, the driveline, etc. I would think with even more weight hanging off the rear end you would be stressing the frame even more, especially if not installed properly (by the manufacturer). Also, pulling all that extra weight out there has got to put a lot of stress on the driveline, differential all the way to the tranny. So there's more added expense in addition to rebuilding them after a few years and paying for all the damage that can be done with one. Greenquest's experience is definitely not out of the norm for these types of plows.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

I see that Jon is posting the swing wing pictures in the time frame of a true plow dealer. I think everyone has had a long enough time to gain knowledgeable experience in the virtue of patience. Just kidding. Jon if there is anything I can help with on the swing wing website just let me know - have digital cam, know html, will travel.

Tom - I saw the subject line of fastjonny's post said celebration cinema so I assumed he was talking about the one here in GR but if not I do stand corrected.

The ebelings plow on the other thread is indeed an excellent example of dutch engineering. I especially like the steel cutting edge!!!! No wonder you can only move snow with it and it doesn't clean anything. I don't think the stess on the driveline isn't an issue at all since traction is always your limitation i.e. you will always spin the tires in snow millions of times before you snap a u-joint. Plating the frame will prevent it from cracking or anything else like that. Everyone I know that runs them thinks they are the greatest things since front blades angled. The thing about hitting stuff with it - maybe be a little more careful and if your really worried about damaging stuff you could shovel. No grass damage and you won't snag anything like cars with it.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Sorry about the bad lighting on the pic above. Note the back of the moldboard has no reinforcing on it for the snow to sit on and it is out straight and flat so you can set it down right in front of the garage door. Thence the angling cylinder is inside the plow and therefore a much more compact unit. These are just as tough as a regular backblade and you would bend the entire moldboard before you could rip the wing off the side. Mark I thought you had all Super Dutys and larger trucks. I don't think it's possible to break a Super Duty no matter what you do to it. I should have taken a picture with the wings in to show how much snow this blade can actually pull. Both the blades in the pic are 7 1/2 feet and the swing wing has 3 feet wings.


----------

